# Bugattti Veyron



## Brianp (20 Feb 2007)

keep your eyes peeled. There's one floating around galway.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2007)

Well done to whomever managed to get one.


----------



## derryman (21 Feb 2007)

that's classic - the first pothole he/she hits will send that car into the next county - expensive way to keep some tarmac nice and dry........


----------



## gar123 (21 Feb 2007)

saw one of these in a showroom in bucks 

it was the size of a house!


----------



## -Gal1 (21 Feb 2007)

word on the street is that there is money in kitchens !!


----------



## Mrs Mac (21 Feb 2007)

about 1.2 million euros for that car..... it was on top gear about 2 weeks ago. It can do 407 km top speed.
Bit pointless in Ireland


----------



## Gabriel (21 Feb 2007)

Mrs Mac said:


> about 1.2 million euros for that car..... it was on top gear about 2 weeks ago. It can do 407 km top speed.
> Bit pointless in Ireland



No it's not.

Firstly, I doubt the owner will drive it very much. Cars like this are often bought as an investment, for their asthetic beauty and for their overall performance. Doubt most drivers would be comfortable doing 407MPH no matter what the conditions.

If I could afford one I'd have three


----------



## RonanC (21 Feb 2007)

Mrs Mac said:


> about 1.2 million euros for that car..... it was on top gear about 2 weeks ago. It can do 407 km top speed.
> Bit pointless in Ireland


 

€1.7million to be more precise...  roughly €500,000 of that is VRT


----------



## Brianp (21 Feb 2007)

If its going to driven .... you can bet Roches Car park is out of the question or any estate in galway for that matter with speed control ramps now just about everywhere. I think the car is too low for our roads.


----------



## Gabriel (21 Feb 2007)

Brianp said:


> If its going to driven .... you can bet Roches Car park is out of the question or any estate in galway for that matter with speed control ramps now just about everywhere. I think the car is too low for our roads.



I don't think it's lower than any other supercar (Ferrari etc), plenty of which can be seen around Dublin from time to time. As far as I remeber it also has the ability to raise itself for speedbumps...or maybe that was another car I saw on TopGear.

But again...I doubt it will be driven, rather parked in a garage to appreciate over time.


----------



## SeanA (21 Feb 2007)

So how much is the mortgage repayments on a car like that?


----------



## Gabriel (21 Feb 2007)

SeanA said:


> So how much is the mortgage repayments on a car like that?



If you have to ask...


----------



## Leo (21 Feb 2007)

RonanC said:


> €1.7million to be more precise... roughly €500,000 of that is VRT


 
Still a bit of a bargain for a car that reportedly cost stg£5m a piece to make.


----------



## Brianp (21 Feb 2007)

correct me if im wrong but if this car had wings , it really could fly!!


----------



## darag (21 Feb 2007)

> Still a bit of a bargain for a car that reportedly cost stg£5m a piece to make.


That's a bit of a stretch; the 5m is the total cost of development divided by the number of units produced in the first year.  It'd be like saying a 10m euro Punto is a bargain if they had only made 5 of them.  (Assuming it cost more than 50m to develop.)


----------



## Brianp (21 Feb 2007)

SeanA said:


> So how much is the mortgage repayments on a car like that?


 
About this much  
[broken link removed]

now i dont want to count it all over again!!


----------



## Brianp (21 Feb 2007)

darag said:


> That's a bit of a stretch; the 5m is the total cost of development divided by the number of units produced in the first year. It'd be like saying a 10m euro Punto is a bargain if they had only made 5 of them. (Assuming it cost more than 50m to develop.)


 
the use of the word "Punto " in a bugatti forum? sacrilege!


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2007)

derryman said:


> that's classic - the first pothole he/she hits will send that car into the next county - expensive way to keep some tarmac nice and dry........



Yea, and you couldn't fit the shopping in the boot....
derryman, I don't think it will be the owners only car. It's great to see people do well so I hope the new owner enjoys their purchase.


----------



## tallpaul (21 Feb 2007)

From Top Gear a couple of weeks ago, watch and weep with joy...


----------



## Brianp (22 Feb 2007)

tallpaul said:


> From Top Gear a couple of weeks ago, watch and weep with joy...


 
   
Awesome!!!!


----------



## quinno (22 Feb 2007)

On a matter of time before it ends up here....

www.wreckedexotics.com

1001 bhp is insane, whether bought for an investment or not....


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Feb 2007)

James May said:
			
		

> The faster you go, the more Mother Nature tries to hold you back...


A kind of inverse Darwinism?


----------



## SeanA (6 Mar 2007)

When bad things happen to good cars, this hurts even looking at it, I'm sure it's an Insurance companies nightmare!!!

Veyron Crash


----------



## Brianp (6 Mar 2007)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...svnum=10&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLJ_en-GB___IE204&sa=N

  may i recommend this!


----------



## quinno (6 Mar 2007)

Jaysus, good bye to no claims bonus....


----------



## Irish Fire (6 Mar 2007)

quinno said:


> Jaysus, good bye to no claims bonus....


 
No claims bonus???? I'd bloody kill myself!!!


----------



## Roundy# (22 Mar 2007)

Imagine having the Bugatti, then this happens

http://cars.uk.msn.com/News/car_news_article.aspx?cp-documentid=3786890


poor fella!!


----------



## Irish Fire (22 Mar 2007)

Maybe one day............


----------



## mprsv1000 (22 Mar 2007)

Gabriel said:


> If I could afford one I'd have three


 
If you could afford 3 you'd have 3


----------



## Dinging (23 Mar 2007)

and how not to drive one, see http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/6423241.stm.  According to Sky news it was out on rental for 20K sterling per day.


----------



## sonnyikea (23 Mar 2007)

Dinging said:


> According to Sky news it was out on rental for 20K sterling per day.


 
For 20k I would have wanted to cause more damage to it than that! Gotta get your money's worth! If the indicator stalk fell off during the crash and you pocketed it you'd be 15k up!


----------



## sloggi (24 Mar 2007)

Is Chris Brightwell (copywrite for the photos) collecting material for an insurance induction training course??


----------



## Happy Girl (24 Mar 2007)

RonanC said:


> €1.7million to be more precise...


 
Can't understand how all that excites you lads (for the most part).
I am just thinking how much clothes shopping a girl could do on that!!!!!!


----------



## johndoe64 (30 Jul 2007)

Some of you might be interested in this.

Cunningham Higgins Specialist Cars is offering you a chance to see the most expensive and powerful production motor car ever made at its garage this week.
Petrolheads, motoring fans, and passers-by will be able to see the Bugatti Veyron 16.1 in the Cunningham Higgins garage in the Briarhill Business Park all this week. 
Yesterday the Bugatti, along with a number of other specialist cars, was showcased in the Clayton Hotel, and this week members of the public will be able to see the incredible machine.
The car will be displayed on the second floor of the Cunningham Higgins garage for the week


----------



## sinbadsailor (30 Jul 2007)

So how much would the owner be paid to allow his pride and joy be transported around the country to let us mortals drool over. Investment for sure, all he needed was the initial outlay


----------



## Brianp (31 Jul 2007)

http://www.galwayfirst.ie/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1492&Itemid=665

Its official , Its finally here.


----------



## ninsaga (31 Jul 2007)

Mrs Mac said:


> It can do 407 km top speed.



..eeehh how fast can it go in a 60km zone by the way?


----------



## Gabriel (31 Jul 2007)

I'd love to see this...but Galway is a fair trip for 20 minutes of ogling. Plus I'd want to drive it...

You'd really need to get this thing on a track for a day to enjoy it properly. You'd kill yourself and other people if you tried to have fun on public roads.


----------



## Kramer (31 Jul 2007)

ninsaga said:


> ..eeehh how fast can it go in a 60km zone by the way?


Depending on the road up to 407kmh


----------



## ivuernis (31 Jul 2007)

darag said:


> That's a bit of a stretch; the 5m is the total cost of development divided by the number of units produced in the first year.  It'd be like saying a 10m euro Punto is a bargain if they had only made 5 of them.  (Assuming it cost more than 50m to develop.)



They are making a roughly €4m loss on each car. Only 300 will be produced and when the total costs of R&D are factored in each car will costs them €5m. It was purely a technical exercise by VW (owner of Bugatti) so prove that they could develop the most technologically advanced car in the world that it unlikely to ever be bettered by any other manufacturer. The Bugatti Veyron is the Concorde of the automotive world and with only 300 to be built will likely appreciate in value as a collector's item. I marvel at it form a technical viewpoint and the little boy inside me would love one but it is ridiculous.


----------



## Sn@kebite (31 Jul 2007)

Mrs Mac said:


> about 1.2 million euros for that car..... it was on top gear about 2 weeks ago. It can do 407 km top speed.


Is that the one where he said he was about to get out of the car after stopping and realised he was still doing 80k? lol


			
				Mrs Mac said:
			
		

> Bit pointless in Ireland


Probably pointless everywhere.


----------



## sinbadsailor (1 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Probably pointless everywhere.



This comes down to whether you consider yourselves a car enthusiast or not.
It never makes sense to buy a road car that can achieve that speed, or cost that much, but if you are into your motors, it would make all the sense in the world.....heart over head...pride of ownership...standing out....all of the above justify buying one of these if you have the means...fair play to him whoever he is.


----------



## Gabriel (1 Aug 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> This comes down to whether you consider yourselves a car enthusiast or not.
> It never makes sense to buy a road car that can achieve that speed, or cost that much, but if you are into your motors, it would make all the sense in the world.....heart over head...pride of ownership...standing out....all of the above justify buying one of these if you have the means...fair play to him whoever he is.



Exactly!

Non-car enthusiasts (I'm not sure what that is but it makes sense ) just don't get it. For the rest of us...we become dribbling messes around a nice Lambo or Aston or similarly interesting supercar. 

Seriously though...I'd step over my own dead granny for a Veyron. No really


----------



## sinbadsailor (2 Aug 2007)

I know what you mean. While in Dubai just recently I spotted an SLR and a Gallardo just parked outside the shopping centre.....the wife thought I was mad..camera out...snap...snap...just barely got away from the security guard though....fabulous machines.....

sorry for the little segway, back to the Veyron.

I think the €2million price tag reported in the paper is pushing it though, more aroudn €1.6million I would say, VRT included....but hey what a cheeky .4 of a million right ;-)


----------



## Gabriel (2 Aug 2007)

Yeah....there's an orange Gallardo parked right outside my office most days.

Many a good pair of trousers I've ruined just going to the shops


----------



## DaveD (2 Aug 2007)

Gabriel said:


> Yeah....there's an orange Gallardo parked right outside my office most days.



Is that the one on Fitzwilliam Square, just down from the two Bentlys?


----------



## Gabriel (3 Aug 2007)

DaveD said:


> Is that the one on Fitzwilliam Square, just down from the two Bentlys?



Could be...he parks in different spots in the vicinity of the Green.
It's a 04. Guy who owns the magazine place...can't remember the name of it sorry...


----------

